# Ayuda Contar Si (dos criterios)



## JavierPeña

Muy buenas,

Tengo un problema con la fucnión Contar.Si, para dos criterios.

La cosa es que tengo dos columnas:

Columna A (Formato fecha)|Columna B (Formato texto)
01/01/2002|Si
02/05/2002|No
02/05/2002|No
02/05/2002|Si
02/05/2003|No
02/05/2003|Si
02/05/2003|No
02/05/2003|Si


Ahora me gustaría mostar, en otra celda, el número de filas del año 2002 que además son 'Si'.

Cómo podría hacerlo?

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## VoG

Try

=SUMAPRODUCTO(--(AÑO(A1:A8)=2002);--(B1:B8="Si"))


----------



## JavierPeña

Thx VoG!

but... doesn't work, excel says: Incorrect data type

Could u help me?


----------



## VoG

This is my result using the English version of Excel. I cannot test the Spanish version

Excel WorkbookABC101/01/2002Si2202/05/2002No302/05/2002No402/05/2002Si502/05/2003No602/05/2003Si702/05/2003No802/05/2003SiSheet4


Perhaps you should ask your question in the Questions in other languages section.


----------



## JavierPeña

Maybe the error appear because i'm trying to do this in other sheet?

What do u think?

anyway i'm going to ask in spanish Post, right?

Best regards,


----------



## Glory

Are you ****ing joking?

This website is insane.


----------



## Peter_SSs

JavierPeña said:


> anyway i'm going to ask in spanish Post, right?


It should only be asked in one place. 

I am therefore moving this thread to the Other Languages forum and will delete your duplicate post from there.


----------



## cgcamal

Hola Javier,

Las funciones no encuentran la cadena 2002, porque Excel las fechas las muestra en formato de lectura humana, pero internamente es un entero,podés apreciarlo si cambias el formato de fecha a general, la primera cambiara a 37257.

La siguiente fórmula funciona si anteponés un apóstrofe (*'*) a la fecha para hacer que Excel lo entienda como cadena de texto, o sea, en vez de 01/01/2002, introducir *'*01/01/2002.
	
	
	
	
	
	




		Code:
__


=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(A1:A8,"*2002*",C1:C8,"Si")

Para mejorar eso sin usar el apostrofe tendremos que pensar en algo distinto.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JavierPeña

Muchas gracias,

Pues la verdad es que es una p...ada.

Lo cierto es que si pongo el apóstrofe pierde bastante funcionalidad, porque son más de 3000 registros con fechas y ampliables.

Cómo puedo hacer para que excel sepa el año que es?

Saludos,


----------



## cgcamal

Hola Javier,

Una opción podría ser usando CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO y definiendo un rango de criterios como abajo:
Excel WorkbookABCDE101/01/2002SiCuentaRango criterios202/05/2002No201/01/200231/12/2002302/05/2002No402/05/2002Si502/05/2003No602/05/2003Si702/05/2003No802/05/2003SiHoja1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaC2=COUNTIFS(A1:A8,">="&D2,A1:A8,"<="&E2,B1:B8,"Si")

Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JavierPeña

Muy buenas,

Tengo un problema con la fucnión Contar.Si, para dos criterios.

La cosa es que tengo dos columnas:

Columna A (Formato fecha)|Columna B (Formato texto)
01/01/2002|Si
02/05/2002|No
02/05/2002|No
02/05/2002|Si
02/05/2003|No
02/05/2003|Si
02/05/2003|No
02/05/2003|Si


Ahora me gustaría mostar, en otra celda, el número de filas del año 2002 que además son 'Si'.

Cómo podría hacerlo?

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## cgcamal

Otra opción sin necesidad de crear un rango de criterios sería incluyendo la función FECHA como sigue:


		Code:
__


=CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO(A1:A8,">="&FECHA(2002,1,1),A1:A8,"<="&FECHA(2002,12,31),B1:B8,"Si")

Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## cgcamal

Y una opción más sería multiplicar cada condición y sumarlas matricialmente como sigue:


		Code:
__


=SUMA((A1:A8>=VALFECHA("01/01/2002"))*(A1:A8<=VALFECHA("31/12/2002"))*(B1:B8="Si"))

Para que la función trabaje correctamente debés introducirla en cualquier celda, por ejemplo C3 y en 
lugar de enviar sólo Enter, debés de enviar Ctrl+Shift+Enter porque es una función matricial que sumará 
a través del rango especificado(matriz A1:A8 y B1:B8).

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JavierPeña

muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

La función Contar.Si.conjunto de que versión de excel es?

un saludo


----------



## JavierPeña

y VALFECHA?


----------



## JavierPeña




----------



## cgcamal

CONTAR.SI.CONJUNTO y VALFECHA, aparecieron ambas desde Excel 2007 si no me equivoco. 

¿Qué versión de Excel estás usando Javier?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JavierPeña

2003... es ese el problema?

Has conseguido resultados con esas fórmulas en una hoja de excel sin errores?


----------



## cgcamal

Javier,



			
				JavierPeña said:
			
		

> 2003... es ese el problema?


Justo ése es el problema, estas 2 funciones son más nuevas y Excel 2003 no las reconoce.

 Probate con estas 3 opciones, te debería funcionar ahora.


		Code:
__


=SUMA((A1:A8>=FECHA(2002,1,1))*(A1:A8<=FECHA(2002,12,31))*(B1:B8="Si"))

o


		Code:
__


=CONTAR(A1:A8>=FECHA(2002,1,1),SI(A1:A8<=FECHA(2002,12,31),SI(B1:B8="Si",A1:A8)))

o


		Code:
__


=CONTAR(SI(A1:A8>=FECHA(2002,1,1),SI(A1:A8<=FECHA(2002,12,31),SI(B1:B8="Si",A1:A8))))


Las 3 fórmulas son matriciales y debés introducirlas con *Ctrl+Shift+Enter*.

Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## JavierPeña

ahora si! muchas gracias, me ha funcionado la primera opción pero con la función Fecha separada por ';'

=SUMA((A1:A8>=FECHA(2002;1;1))*(A1:A8<=FECHA(2002;12;31))*(B1:B8="Si"))

gracias otra vez!


----------



## MgaNic

Utiliza la función Año() en una nueva columna para extraer de tu fecha el año
Luego utilizar la función Contar.Si.Conjunto()

Espero te sirva. Saludes y Bendiciones.


----------

